# Vibes for cat please.



## TheresaW (8 February 2014)

Salem our 7 year old Maine **** is very poorly. He dropped a little bit of weight, so was keeping a close eye on him, and then he stopped eating. He hasn't eaten anything since Thursday, and he's suddenly dropped a lot of weight in the last couple of days. I took him to the vet yesterday, and vet could feel one of his kidneys is enlarged, and she could also feel a blockage in his colon. Full bloods were run, kidneys showed as normal, but there is something going on with his liver. He is anaemic, and his temperature was low. He was given something to stimulate his appetite, and also laxative to see if we can move the blockage. We also have to try and get a urine sample. He was left with a selection of different foods, but all he has eaten is a tiny bit of chicken. He did a tiny wee in the litter tray, but it was so small, we couldn't really get it into the sample bottle.  He still hasn't passed any poo, and this mornings laxative has been sicked back up. We are back at the vets at 4 where he will probably be admitted so they can at least get some fluids and nourishment into him and plan what happens next.

He was also tested for FiV and FeLV, both came back negative.

He seems ok'ish in himself. Still very vocal, asking to go out, and is asking for food, he just can't/won't eat it.

Anyone been through anything similar, and was your cat ok?


----------



## pines of rome (8 February 2014)

Can,t really help, just wanted to send him vibes, I have had in the past two of mine gravely ill with pancreatitis
and they both pulled through! Really hope he will be ok. x


----------



## TrasaM (8 February 2014)

Poor pussy   Come in Salem..take your medicine and get better soon x


----------



## pistolpete (8 February 2014)

Good luck really hope he pulls through. You have caught it quick and acted straight away, mine had to be admitted with a liver problem and came home on all sorts of meds. He is fine now will be 14 in April! Liver thing happened in 2012. He was quite yellow!


----------



## Fransurrey (8 February 2014)

Vibes coming your way. For the sample, have you got a bead collection kit from the vet? Place the beads on a plastic bag in the most used corner of the litter. If he wees on it, use a plastic syringe or pipette (vet will have these) to transfer it to the sample vial. 

Oh and when one of mine needed laxative, I added a little psyllium husk to his feed. Worked a treat (they'll take it with chicken). Hope he's ok. xx


----------



## TheresaW (8 February 2014)

Thanks everyone.  They've kept him in tonight to get fluid and nutrients into him.  Hopefully he will go to the toilet as well.

We were given a bead collection kit, but he'd done such a small amount, we couldn't collect it.

If he doesn't improve once he's been to the toilet, and all is moving again, scans will be next.


----------



## FubsyMog (8 February 2014)

Vibes for pussy. And hugs to you OP.


----------



## TheresaW (8 February 2014)

Thankyou.  Just feels empty without him here.  He's typical of his breed and very chatty.  The other cats are missing him too.


----------



## touchstone (9 February 2014)

Sorry to hear about Salem, we are having the same issue with Tinker, our long haired cat.   She stopped eating on Wednesday and is refusing food and I haven't seen her drink today.  Her temperature is slightly raised and she has an upset tummy when she does eat.  Bloods have come back as normal, so it will be sedation and further checks tomorrow.


----------



## TheresaW (9 February 2014)

touchstone said:



			Sorry to hear about Salem, we are having the same issue with Tinker, our long haired cat.   She stopped eating on Wednesday and is refusing food and I haven't seen her drink today.  Her temperature is slightly raised and she has an upset tummy when she does eat.  Bloods have come back as normal, so it will be sedation and further checks tomorrow. 

Click to expand...

Poor Tinker.  It's so horrible when you don't know what's wrong.  Salem is having and ultrasound of his liver in the morning, and if that is inclusive, a biopsy.  He still hasn't been to the toilet, had an enema, and has only eaten if hand fed.


----------



## touchstone (10 February 2014)

How's Salem doing today Theresa?  Thankfully Tinker has started to eat, albeit very slowly, and still has a bit of an upset tum, but we've managed to avoid the investigations today.    Vet thinks she may have been poisoned with something 

I'm keeping everything crossed that Salem is improving, it's so horrible and worrying when they are ill. xx


----------



## TheresaW (10 February 2014)

Really hope Tinker continues to improve.

Salem's ultrasound shows his liver looks ok, but his bloods have deteriorated further.  The vet believes the problem is in his blood, either an infection, or his immune system is attacking itself.  The only way to know for sure is to do a blood smear, but the results will take 4-5 days, and he won't have that long without treatment.  She said if it is the immune system, it will need to be shut right down and re-started, but then if it is infection, that will kill him.  She wants to treat as infection, and that is her bit feeling at the moment, so he's been started on AB's today.  She said he won't improve for a couple of days, but if she's right, his blood shouldn't deteriorate further.  If it is worse tomorrow, she will do the smear, and he will probably need transfusions.

He has urinated at last, but still hasn't passed any faeces.  He is quite blocked, and so he is being given something to try and help him clear it.  Hopefully, once he goes, he will start eating again, as at the moment, he is still only picking.

I went to see him this afternoon.  He tried to hide in my coat.  I think he was hoping I would smuggle him home.

Took a couple of pics.


----------



## touchstone (10 February 2014)

Oh bless him, he does look sorry for himself.   Thinking completely off the wall, but I wonder if the blockage could be causing the infection, a bit like peritonitis? I'm sure the vet has everything covered though. Really hoping he manages to 'go', and sending loads of healing vibes for him, he looks such a poppet. xxxx


----------



## pines of rome (10 February 2014)

Poor boy, at least he has had a wee ! After one of mine had his leg amputated he did not poo for a week, he had to have lactulose, which got everything moving again!
I do hope your boy starts to get better soon, I know how much of a worry it is when they are so poorly! x


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (10 February 2014)

Bless his little cotton socks   more vibes sent  ................................


----------



## E13 (10 February 2014)

Sending get well soon vibes, fingers crossed we see a positive update soon! xx


----------



## touchstone (11 February 2014)

Hoping Salem is feeling a bit better this morning x


----------



## Fransurrey (11 February 2014)

Hope you see some improvement for him, today. x


----------



## touchstone (12 February 2014)

I am keeping everything crossed that Salem is okay,sending vibes for you Theresa too. xx


----------



## TheresaW (12 February 2014)

We said goodbye to Salem this afternoon.  He deterioriated during the day, and the only options really open were exploratory surgery, which was a very high risk as he was so weak. The vets tried so hard, but when we saw him today, he told us he'd had enough.  RIP my darling, will miss you so much.  The house will be very quiet without you.







Touchstone, thankyou for your PM's.  You were right, and we knew it was time.  It just hurts so much.


----------



## TrasaM (12 February 2014)

So sorry Theresa. I had a feeling about this as my daughter's lovely cat Emile went in very similar circumstances .. Big hug xx


----------



## Zero00000 (12 February 2014)

Sorry for your loss,

We have lost 2 cats in 2 months, brothers, one to liver fluke (very simular symptoms to Salem) and one to Cancer 

Sleep Well Salem


----------



## touchstone (12 February 2014)

I'm so sorry Theresa     He was a lucky cat to have been so well loved, but that doesn't make the loss any easier.  xxx


----------



## Clodagh (12 February 2014)

I'm so sorry to hear that.
x


----------



## pines of rome (12 February 2014)

Oh no, so sad to read this, after losing my little black cat last week, I so hoped Salem would pull through! x


----------



## E13 (12 February 2014)

I am so sorry xx


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (13 February 2014)

E13 said:



			I am so sorry xx
		
Click to expand...


OHHHH NOOOOOOOO  i was praying for some good news      rip Salem x


----------



## Fransurrey (13 February 2014)

I'm so sorry, Theresa. R.I.P Salem. He was a beautiful cat. xx


----------

